# Looking for a job



## Cherrymae (Jun 12, 2020)

Good day everyone!
I am looking for someone who could sponsor me for work in Australia. I am hardworking person, graduated with a Bachelors degree in Industrial Engineering. I am currently working as a Process Engineer in a manufacturing company here in the Philippines and i wanted to work in other country, i wanted to help my mom and also get a new start for me. I am very much open for any kind of work, Factory worker is a yes for me also.
Thank you for taking time to read this.


----------

